
TheStartupBus.com - yumraj
http://thestartupbus.com/
======
thaumaturgy
Ah, nice. The idea of building "startups" really really needs more gimmicks.

Seriously, what are they intending to build? More websites? More social media,
social news, social networking?

How about something that actually adds value to society instead?

~~~
houseabsolute
The dream of making a million dollars doing something "easy" (i.e. requiring
no more risk than a few years of hard work of a type with which you are
already familiar) will not die quietly.

------
midnightmonster
All I can think is how horribly motion-sick I'd feel.

------
jfarmer
This sounds a bit wacky and fun, but this does not: "This entire experience is
a learning experience. You will be required to put your startup up for
auction, to enable people in the team to exit. This clears IP issues, rewards
the effort of those who participated, and develops an important skill in
itself which is driving the valuation up for something you build. About 20% of
the final sale price will be recouped to cover costs of the experience."

~~~
robryan
A better model would be for the organizers to take a 20% stake and let
participants sell their stake to each other if they want out I guess, the
numbers involved from 48 hours work wouldn't be big I'd imagine.

------
synnik
These types of efforts always look like a blast. But I've also always seen one
fatal flaw - when people go straight from brainstorming ideas into execution,
they often miss the due diligence step to see what is already out there.

The concept that a startup can be conceived, coded and launched quickly is
well established. I don't see what success/failure at this effort will really
prove.

Nevertheless, sounds like fun for those who are involved.

~~~
frederickcook
Maybe the bus should stop at a couple of places along the way and perform some
Customer Development?

------
dasil003
They're going to board a bus at 60 miles per hour?!

------
wglb
While it sounds like fun, and I wish the participants luck, it does have the
feel of something that MTV would do, no?

------
vaksel
seems like the "startup" here is to sell the sponsorships...not to build
anything.

